# Air Fried Chicken Thighs



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I actually *love* chicken dipped in flour & fried in bacon grease and butter. . . but. . .


The Mediterranean Diet, which I plan on trying, says one drawback to that M diet is the oil.

I was teasing you in the other thread. I know you are using the air-fryer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You could just bake them even with a spray of cooking stuff and season. Today I'll be baking skinless, fat removed bone-in thighs with my favorite meat seasoning and stuff to go with them. They won't be dry.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> You could just bake them even with a spray of cooking stuff and season. Today I'll be baking skinless, fat removed bone-in thighs with my favorite meat seasoning and stuff to go with them. They won't be dry.


I'm happy with broiled chicken if it's not a fancy dinner. I don't overcook it, so it's juicy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The air fryer cooks it in half the time and it’s very juicy. I’m not of fan of the dark meat but, the head guy loves it, so I make them on occasion. I often buy a whole chicken and cut it in half, cook half and freeze the other half…or if it’s small chicken - I splatter it..( is that what it’s called if you cut it and spread it out flat?)

Anyhow, no matter how you cook it, chicken is good. I usually always smear it first with paprika and then duck sauce.

I found a pic…slice it down the back spread it out and roast it. This cooks in 35 -40 minutes in my Wolfgang Puck steam oven…


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> The air fryer cooks it in half the time and it’s very juicy. I’m not of fan of the dark meat but, the head guy loves it, so I make them on occasion. I often buy a whole chicken and cut it in half, cook half and freeze the other half…or if it’s small chicken - I splatter it..( is that what it’s called if you cut it and spread it out flat?)
> 
> Anyhow, no matter how you cook it, chicken is good. I usually always smear it first with paprika and then duck sauce.
> 
> ...


But I don't have an Air Fryer. The dark meat in the chickens I get now doesn't seem as dark as it was 40 yrs. ago. I wouldn't eat it then. Splatter a chicken? You mean spatchcock, splatter is a good word for it though and the Duck Sauce - I have 8 40 oz jars of it and a gallon of Frank's Original Red Hot Sauce. Someday I'll even make a chicken your way. I found some deals on Amazon and Walmart for 4 and 6 pks of duck sauce. Also we like egg rolls and spring rolls. Chicken nuggets are great dunked in duck or plum sauce or Asian sweet chili sauce. Lots of brands, check you Asian store.
Spatchcock is driving Google grammar checker nuts.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I said..is that what it’s called? Keep up Wolly!

Do try my way with paprika first that smear it with duck sauce,
I often sprinkle it with cyanine pepper and salt as well.
Have I ever steered you wrong?!? 
Look at the pic that I posted, and tell me that you don’t want to rip into it!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> I actually *love* chicken dipped in flour & fried in bacon grease and butter. . . but. . .
> 
> The Mediterranean Diet, which I plan on trying, says one drawback to that M diet is the oil.
> 
> I was teasing you in the other thread. I know you are using the air-fryer.


I think olive oil is good for you.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> *I said..is that what it’s called?* Keep up Wolly!
> 
> Do try my way with paprika first that smear it with duck sauce,
> I often sprinkle it with cyanine pepper and salt as well.
> ...


I can speak Joann pretty good but _keep up!, _Impossible, you're going too many directions at the same time, *cyanine* *pepper? *I read cyanide pepper, I figured that's the way it's spelling in Joann speak but I know what you mean. And _Wolly_ come on Wooley or Red, Stwood uses Red even though that isn't my name on that forum. Like you it's the name he knew first but I couldn't use it there or here.

ROFLMAO




J. V. said:


> I think olive oil is good for you.


It is.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wolley, you know I always spell it wrong!…and I don’t have spell check! And If I don’t have on my glasses I have been known to
put CAYENNE pepper in recipes calling for cinnamon….

JV…I agree. the only time I use regular oil is for deep frying chicken, which I don‘t often make…I always use extra virgin olive oil for all my cooking.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yeah I've done the same thing even with my glasses on. Just a case of CRS I guess.
Having fun this morning messing with the guys in Timberwolf's Grits thread at WN, they're clueless on yellow grits and rubbing it in about a canning lid score on another forum. Canning lids have been and still are scarce and usually expensive. I made a very good score at WM at a normal price.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I think olive oil is good for you.


Yes, but, too much of anything is bad. It even says that in the Bible 😊 and they had a lot of olives!
The Mediterranean Diet is also less red meat, more fruits & vegetables, & nuts. The people have more exercize. They also have close familes. Olive oil is a fat & being physically fat isn't good. So moderation. Not to get into this too much. You could start a thread. . .?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, Nic, I respectfully disagree…”Too much of a good thing, is a good thing!”


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, you made me hungry!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Last night I made my bone in skinless thighs with my favorite meat rub and coated with duck sauce then baked one hour. Wife liked them, I thought they were OK but nothing to write home about. No pics, not pic worthy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Last night I made my bone in skinless thighs with my favorite meat rub and coated with duck sauce then baked one hour. Wife liked them, I thought they were OK but nothing to write home about. No pics, not pic worthy.


Why not make your own duck sauce? Similar may be called plum sauce here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s my favorite way to make chicken - rubbed with duck sauce.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Wolley, you know I always spell it wrong!…and I don’t have spell check! And If I don’t have on my glasses I have been known to
> put CAYENNE pepper in recipes calling for cinnamon….
> 
> JV…I agree. the only time I use regular oil is for deep frying chicken, which I don‘t often make…I always use extra virgin olive oil for all my cooking.


What OS are you running? Spell check is on mine and I don't think I added it as a third party option.
I think using Google is enough to have spell check? I would look as I bet you do have it.
We use a lot of olive oil around here. We buy it at Costco in a 2 or 3 liter bottles. Then put into wine bottle with a spout.
I can't get my thinking around boneless wings. Seems like blasphemy to me....lol Its a chicken tender. All white meat. I prefer dark. Seems the wing is a combination of both. Dark for the flat and white for the drumettes.


Nik333 said:


> Yes, but, too much of anything is bad. It even says that in the Bible 😊 and they had a lot of olives!
> The Mediterranean Diet is also less red meat, more fruits & vegetables, & nuts. The people have more exercize. They also have close familes. Olive oil is a fat & being fat isn't good. So moderation. Not to get into this too much. You could start a thread. . .?


And lots of fish. Squid, octopus, shrimp, clams and many other things from the sea. I am basically on a Mediterranean diet without trying to be on it. 
I was raised on good olive oil and I have been using it all my life. I also buy and use lard. And when I need something neutral I use grape seed oil.
I have no medical issues where stopping these things is required. My cholesterol is good and my blood tests are always good. Blood pressure is always good too.
We eat very good around here paying ZERO attention to fats. We also use real butter. I keep 2 pounds of butter on hand all the time.
We eat little red meat. My wife does not like rare beef like I do. Last night we had breaded deep fried cod fish sandwiches. Homemade tarter sauce and kettle style potato chips. Nice fresh white buns as well.
I did not even give that meal a second thought. It tasted great and my wife liked it. So its all good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You know, you reminded me about lard…I have to look again at the market.
I need lard to make my Italian Sesame cookies..I use Crisco, but I know they would be better with Lard.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I normally use lard for baking and butter as a topping for toast, pancakes, etc. Exception being waffles which may get up to 8T butter for one recipe batch, about 9 waffles I think.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - just call me Nic or Vlad.


----------

